# Quickie Flush Or Tornado ???



## LarryTheOutback (Jun 15, 2005)

After our first dump experience (partially unsucessful, but that's another story), we are going to install a black tank flusher later this week when our 26RS goes in to address the "punch list".

Camco offers two similar products, the Quickie Flush (Camco - Quickie Flush) and the Tornado Rotary Tank Rinser (Camco - Tornado). For the uninitiated, the Quickie sprays in several directions from a fixed head while the Tornado has a rotating head.

Anybody have any strong opinions on the Tornado vs. the Quickie Flush?

Due to the LARGE number of posts on the Quickie Flush (I've seen them all , let's try to limit the responses specifically to Quickie vs. Tornado.

Thanks,

Ed


----------



## cookie9933 (Feb 26, 2005)

Since all reports I've seen on either product have been quite favorable, and due to the time it takes to install, I doubt that there are many (if any) people who have tried one and changed it for another. But maybe there are some who had a Quickie Flush on one trailer and then bought a new trailer and went with the Tornado.

But your question is a good one. For basically the same price it only makes sense to install the device that works the best and is trouble free, if there is a clear-cut difference. Maybe someone knows the answer.







I'm sure there are some opinions.

Bill


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Don't know if there is a real big difference between the two
The QF has been out longer
As the for Tornado has just recently came out
As for me I went with the QF
No moving parts to worry about.

Don


----------



## hurricaneplumber (Apr 12, 2004)

The quickie flush shoots in all directions, including out the end. My black tank is only about 6-8 inches tall, so I think the quickie has decent coverage almost all the way to the tank ends.

Does the tornado only spin and shoot water out? If it does not also shoot out the end then I think the quickie would be better for the lower profile tank style.

I just put in the quickie, main reason over the tornado was no moving parts to wonder if it is plugged or broken.

You probably can't go wrong with either of them.

Put a quickie in your gray tank and a tornando in the black tank, then you can be the product tester for all of us.









Good luck

Kevin


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

On the surface the Tornado would do a better job as it has better coverage then the Quickie. Since the same company came out with both it could mean that they have built a better mouse trap with the Tornado or they just wanted a new income stream. It depends on how cynical you are I guess.

Personally I would pick the Tornado.


----------



## jgheesling (Sep 28, 2004)

I had the Quickie Flush in my 27TT and it worked well. I put the Tornado in the new 5th wheel. Seems to be about head to head. I just get the feeling the Tornado stirs the "pot" a little better but I am waiting to see how the moving parts hold up. I also did not use the sheet metal screws supplied. I got stainless steel screws with washers and reached thru the 1 3/4 inch hole and push them thru facing out, then put nuts and lock washers on the outside. I feel this will insure no loose messy problems.


----------



## chipb43 (Mar 22, 2004)

I have the Tornado installed and it works great. One warning, last week at the beach I hooked it up at our site and due to high water pressure caused a terrible problem. The hose and clamp that connects to the tornado popped loose and put a few gallons of water up under my trailer on top of the underbelly liner. It took me about a minute to realize what was going on. I had to crawl up under the camper and poke a few drainage holes for the water to seep out. Not to mention the 10 or so fire ant stings I got while under there. I used a water pressure reducer after that and everything worked fine. I have never had that problem before, most places I stay at don't have that high of pressure. Lesson learned.


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

My Tornado came with a pressure reducer....

John


----------



## chipb43 (Mar 22, 2004)

Really.....That must have been what those extra parts were for....Just Kidding, I don't think there was one in there.


----------



## kjdj (Sep 14, 2004)

tdvffjohn said:


> My Tornado came with a pressure reducer....
> 
> John
> [snapback]44080[/snapback]​


Actually thats a backflow/anti siphon unit.
I bought a cheap plastic regulator it stays on the Tornado hook-up.


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

See I m a man and did not read instructions. Looked like a pressure reg to me









I have an extra reg in basement, now I know where to use it.

John


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

My QF didn't come with a pressure regulator. Just a backflow preventer which I found out recently when connecting to a full black tank prior to dumping doesn't work very well







Note to self: "dump first - flush second".

Back to pressure, I have 90psi at the RV hose bibb connection at my home campsite. So far no trouble using the QF unregulated.







Seems like you really shouldn't need a regulator as the line never has the opportunity to fully pressurize


----------



## LarryTheOutback (Jun 15, 2005)

Thanks again for the advice.

I ended up having the dealer install a Tornado. We just had to try it out...

We took an overnight trip to a place with full hookups and just before leaving flushed the black tank. It was an awesome experience. I hooked up our clear elbow onto the tank outlet and all three kids sat transfixed watching what was coming out. After it was empty, I turned on the flusher; there was this loud thum-thum-thum sound from the bowels (pun intended) of the trailer and within 5 minutes the water coming out of the tank looked drinkable







. Amazing.

I had the inlet for the Tornado mounted in the sheet metal just above the black/grey valves. It looks like it belongs there.

Ed


----------



## randelsclan (Jul 15, 2005)

I'm thinking about installing a quickie flush as well, but am concerned about how to deal with the sealed underbelly of the TT.

Any ideas?

Scott


----------



## hyewalt34 (May 9, 2004)

I just added the Tornado. It works great. The entertainment value of adding a black tank washer is priceless!!!









Walter


----------

